# Zealex passes 3k Posts



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Fellow Games Teamer Zealex pasted 3000 posts yesterday.

Well done mate, all very good posts :wave:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

WTG, Zealex!! Congrats!!

:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the achievement.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done Zealex !!!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

SABL said:


> WTG, Zealex!! Congrats!!
> 
> :4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


You know I thought that *g* was an *f* for a second..... :grin:!

:laugh: 

Thanks everyone, it's really great to work with such a great group of people. It's what makes my time at TSF enjoyable. :smile:

Hard to believe I have been on this forum for a little more than a year.

Zealex.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I hope I am not the only one to rely on glasses!! 

Nice achievement Zealex.... Good thing I didn't say G**O, :lol: But that would be bad..:4-thatsba


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I do need glasses, I have poor eyesight in my right eye makes letters all weird. Guess this was my finally test to realize I needed them.

Yes, glad you didn't say that :laugh:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry SABL but I didn't get what you mean. I feel stupid lol :/


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done Zealex, congratulations :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Buck up. Congrats


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks guys :smile:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats Zealex...keep up the good work!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks jcgriff2 and 2xgrump :smile:


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I am not sure how I missed this.
Congrats and here is to many more:wave::wave:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Haha, Thanks Pat :smile: 

Think it will be a while till my next .


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Until you're next what?
You responded to this in 5 minutes.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Milestone


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

59 minutes that time Zealex, your slacking xD

You keep getting surprised at us Games Teamers replying so fast Pat. It's how we roll :grin: Jokes, just depends on if I am online or not as to if you get a fast reply.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I ment 50 minutes lol

How come you cannot edit your posts in the C&A section does anyone know?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats and well done Zealex :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------

